# My Lab results & How i am feeling are quite confusing



## Morrello (May 10, 2011)

Hello - i am new to these boards - have been diagnosed with Graves disease for nearly 1 year now, just got my results back from my doctor, at the appointment i was expecting good news, mainly because i am feeling a bit better in myself and have been geting plenty of sunshine and pushing myself to do things even though at times i didnt feel like doing them, in turn i did actually begin to think maybe i was getting just a little bit better...hmm it is not the case.
My results today are:

serum TSH level - 0.01 ( 0.35 - 3.50)
serum free T4 level - 33 ( 8 - 21)
serum free T4 level 10.4 (3.8 - 6.00)

My results one month ago:

serum tsh level - 0.01
serum free T4 level - 26
serum T3 level - 6.5

two months ago:

tsh - 0.01
free T4 - 22
T3 - 5.4

three months ago:

tsh - 0.01
T4 - 20
T3 - 5.3

four months ago

tsh - 0.01
T4 - 18
T3 - 4.8

My original first results were:

tsh - 0.01
T4 - 27
T3 - 6.8

My doctor keeps asking me if i feel ok - well i was when i went in hoping for a little bit of good news, i have lost 3 kilos in this last month and before this was rapidly gaining weight, but havent been able to eat very much at all due to a problem with swallowing and bring food back up, i have also lost my appetite and the thought of food is just too much at times. I am also suffering with insomnia at the moment and do get some bad headaches.
My endo appt has been brought forward by a month to May 25th to discuss RAI or removal of thyroid - last time i saw endo she thought i might be back by June either by appointment or through accident & emergency - i was told to consider which option to go for, not to make any legal decisions or get involved in anything of an emotional nature. She also said whatever option i choose would be better than being dead...which not treated could happen.

I have taken carbimozale to begin with but it made me feel very unwell and i felt like i was coming to standstill, that was given up after three months, i also have propanol incase i need it - i havent taken them for months. 
I have had to give up work as i couldnt concentrate and my short term memory is virtually shoot to pieces, at times i have felt like a dementia patient.
i have good days and bad days, to me the last few weeks have felt like fairly stable good days - this is why i am so shocked at todays results.
Help please if you can any advice would be gratefully recieved. Thankyou.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Morrello said:


> Hello - i am new to these boards - have been diagnosed with Graves disease for nearly 1 year now, just got my results back from my doctor, at the appointment i was expecting good news, mainly because i am feeling a bit better in myself and have been geting plenty of sunshine and pushing myself to do things even though at times i didnt feel like doing them, in turn i did actually begin to think maybe i was getting just a little bit better...hmm it is not the case.
> My results today are:
> 
> serum TSH level - 0.01 ( 0.35 - 3.50)
> ...


Hi there!! I certainly do think you should take the advice of your endo if you are so inclined.

Most of us with hyper threw in the towel at about the 1 year mark. The antithyroid med is only a panacea and I have never met any one who has gone into "permanent" remission. It always comes back with a vengenance.

Are you on a beta-blocker as well?

I am sorry this is happening to you but to encourage you, most everyone I know has been glad to get rid of their thyroid. Life is good again!

Probably surgery would be your better option for many reasons.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I initially felt better with Graves because of all the increased energy after years of chronic fatigue, but my body eventually started shutting down, like it just went into overload. After that happened, the anti-thyroid meds and propranolol didn't help. I had been off work unable to function for 4 months.

I opted for surgery, and am glad I did it. the hyper symptoms stopped immediately, and since then I've been dealing with hypothyroid, which feels easier to manage.

I didn't want RAI because I was concerned with the toxic effects to my body. If you are having trouble swallowing, I suspect its from a goitre. I am not sure that RAI would shrink it. From what I have read, I thought surgery was recommended for large goitres. Many docs think RAI is easier since it doesn't involve surgery, but to me the idea of dealing with the effects of radiation and a slow kill seemed worse.


----------



## Morrello (May 10, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your kind replies. My endo doesnt think i have much of a goitre from feeling my neck - last time i went on a hosipital visit i was told the bad cold i had wasnt that but my Graves disease creeping up on me and at the time was in no fit state to make a judgement on which treatment i would prefer. Luckily my family doctor has more time to speak to me about all of this and has tried many different tablest to try and help the symptoms inc: Motilium domperidone - propranolol - beta blocker - ranitidine for the acid reflux from not swallowing - amitriptyline (cant remember what for) prochlorperazine for dizziness and carbimazole for graves - i have stopped all these tablets now as i am so feed up with taking them and not knowing the real me anymore.
I am minded to opt for the operation and would do so if i wasnt slightly worried about the scar afterwards - my doctor has said it will be treated sensitively like cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Morrello said:


> Thankyou so much for your kind replies. My endo doesnt think i have much of a goitre from feeling my neck - last time i went on a hosipital visit i was told the bad cold i had wasnt that but my Graves disease creeping up on me and at the time was in no fit state to make a judgement on which treatment i would prefer. Luckily my family doctor has more time to speak to me about all of this and has tried many different tablest to try and help the symptoms inc: Motilium domperidone - propranolol - beta blocker - ranitidine for the acid reflux from not swallowing - amitriptyline (cant remember what for) prochlorperazine for dizziness and carbimazole for graves - i have stopped all these tablets now as i am so feed up with taking them and not knowing the real me anymore.
> I am minded to opt for the operation and would do so if i wasnt slightly worried about the scar afterwards - my doctor has said it will be treated sensitively like cosmetic surgery.


You won't even know the scar is there after a time. And what's a little scar compared to how sick you are now? You will wear it proudly!!

That truly would be your best option. Then they can send the gland to pathology to check for cancer and other abnormalities.

Let us know. We will be here for you. Many here can reassure you they have had the surgery!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My scar is less then two inches long at the base of my neck. Healed well and disappearing. Surgery was in August.


----------



## Morrello (May 10, 2011)

Thankyou for replies - it really helps to know you are not alone - it sometimes feels like that especially when most people havent heard of this disease.

I am pretty sure i am going to go for the operation route. Will know more on the 23rd May at my appointment.

I have a long haul holiday coming up end of August - will i be well enough for it if i had the op around July time?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Morrello said:


> Thankyou for replies - it really helps to know you are not alone - it sometimes feels like that especially when most people havent heard of this disease.
> 
> I am pretty sure i am going to go for the operation route. Will know more on the 23rd May at my appointment.
> 
> I have a long haul holiday coming up end of August - will i be well enough for it if i had the op around July time?


Yes; the earlier in July, the better! Let us know!


----------

